# Recipe Book



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Julie has graciously agreed to create a recipe book for our forum. She will include recipe's already posted and we are asking if you have any of your own that is not posted please post them so they can be included. We will be open to any suggestions you may have or any assistance you can give her. Any name suggestions will be welcomed for this on line book. In posting your recipe's please add any notes, tips or suggestions you may have for that recipe.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow Julie, thats quite the undertaking. I will give you some feed back later.

But as I mentioned to our new meber Hammer. Although all of the recipes in here are user/member submitted, it doesn't necessarily make them tried and true.

It just seems to me it might take an enourmous amount of editing to sort it out.

I love you're idea though, just dont try to do it in a month or so.

I have been involved with thngs like this, with the right planning and editing, by golly you mayhave someting vialble forsure.

I stand by you 120%

Great idea.


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

Noticed tha Dan NOT Julie sent this... Hmmm ... Me thinks Dan is forcing Jullie into a corner...


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

Nikki needs the company, me thinks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Wow Julie, *thats quite the undertaking*.
> .
> 
> It just seems to me it might take an enourmous amount of editing to sort it out.
> ...





Tom said:


> Noticed *tha* Dan NOT Julie sent this... Hmmm ... Me thinks Dan is forcing *Jullie* into a corner...



Troy do you see a common denominator?

Tom, This is not nikki! I don't think anyone would force Julie to do anything she didn't want to do! He He just give her a bottle of wine! We could have Wade for the editor to make it look more authentic.


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Troy do you see a common denominator?
> 
> Tom, This is not nikki! I don't think anyone would force Julie to do anything she didn't want to do! He He just give her a bottle of wine! We could have Wade for the editor to make it look more authentic.



I said nothing about nikki . Troy did


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

Whats a denominator? I was just being sarcastic.

I have been involved wth many projects like this. I did a three day winter festival here in 1986, put it together in just a few months.

All I meant was plan lan plan, the 3 pees! LOL

I think its a great idea. And I actually do know quite a bit about this sort of thing.

If this was put together the way the ladies do it for the fair etc, with the spiral plastic binding it could actually pay for itself.

It has been along time since I have dealt with a printer, I couldnt even imagine what it might cost these days. I gave away my shirt and tie when I was about 24.

I sure have alot of creative ideas though on this and would like to see her go forward with it.

Tom is wondering the same as me, wh did you bring it up. Julie knows we love her. She can ask directly.

I'd like to help if I can.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

I mentioned this on here before I think it would be a big help to have specific detail directions on making wine from Juice, fruit and cans. They all vary slightly.

I am currently going to create my own direction thingy to help a friend learn how to "how to" make wine.

Anyway Good Luck and let me know if I can help any.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey, if this is for reals, i'm down to help out any way possible.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

There is a lot of talk in here about the Alaska Bootleggers Bible. 

Yes its a good book, some good andecotes in there, but for the most part, the recipes are quite vaque. A beginer would be lost.

If Julie goes through with this, I think it would be important to make sure these recipes will work. An they would need to include procedures, not just a list of ingredients.

Also, you wouldnt want to do one with 3000 recipes in it. You can find those on the internet. I would START with, some of the recipes that have had responses by members who have tried them, and have discussions along with them to perfect them.

Personnally, I think its a fantastic idea, and I would like to help as well.


(By the way, Hillbilly Bill sent me the ABB for xmas, last I heard he was feeling pretty bad, so it will always be special to me)

I would sure like to see it done also. 

Lets talk about more deatils and lets come together and help her "get er done"

I can already see an advertisement on this forum. "The Unofficial Official WMT Greatest Collection of recipes, tips and advice" Or something like this.

Someone started this, lets all get together and see it hrough.

Iam "all in"

Sincerely.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

This is sort of an idea of what we're looking for and there is a place to add any additional notes. It will probably be in word or a pdf file which ever Julie decides or both.

*Anise/Banana/Elderberry Wine*
your name...
1 gallon 
2 lbs very ripe bananas
1 tsp crushed anise 
1/2 cup dried elderberries 
10 cups sugar water to one gallon
1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
1 tsp acid blend 

I used montrachet yeast, but technically you could use any. Do not add more anise to the gallon. You will regret it later. The anise flavor comes out more and more the wine is aged.

Notes:


*Apple*
Your name...

1 gallon.
7-8 lbs apples or 2 qts. apple juice
4 1/2 qts water
2lbs sugar 
2 1/4 tsp acid blend
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme 
1 tsp nutrient
1 campden, crushed 
1 pkg champagne yeast ( I use Lalvin EC-1118) 

Starting S.G. 1.85-90 This recipe calls for the apples to be pressed and not put the pulp into a bag. I have a juicer I use for this step. Put the juice into the primary; immediately add the crushed campden tablet and pectic enzyme to prevent browning. Stir in all other ingredients except yeast. Cover and let stand 24 hours. Stir well, add yeast. Cover primary. Stir daily. When ferment reaches S.G. of 1.040(3 to 7 days) siphon wine off sediment to secondary, attach airlock. When ferment is complete (S.G. reaches 1,000 after about 3 weeks) siphon off sediment into clean carboy, reattach airlock. Let stand undisturbed for 2 months, siphon to clean carboy. REPEAT THIS STEP 2 MORE TIMES. Total of 6 months. Add 1 tsp anti-oxidant and bottle or bulk age. I use a mix of apple varieties. Delicious apples have to be mixed with others because of their low acidity.

Notes:


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks good to me and this has been done on Winepress. Once we get this all set in stone we can install it on the front page as like a link instead of a thread. Is that what you are wanting?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

I understand what you are saying

But I do want to make sure a recipe that was imported from like Jacks site or something is definitely cited. As are any addendums to the original. IE, _"the original recipe called for "x" amount of this ingredient. I tried it this way and it didnt work so good. I found that by reducing the amount and adding this instead, I got these results>_


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

Jacks recipe forum on his site actually is prety good, even though we disagree with his recipes, he always makes sure credit is given. And will mention a bit about the recipe. Who sent it and how it may have been changed to refine it and make it better.

If Julie wants to make a paper version. Geez I dont know, this whole electronic progress might make it hard to publish and market.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Looks good to me and this has been done on Winepress. Once we get this all set in stone we can install it on the front page as like a link instead of a thread. Is that what you are wanting?



Thanks Wade that is exactly what we are looking at. Electronic only for the folks on here.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Jacks recipe forum on his site actually is prety good, even though we disagree with his recipes, he always makes sure credit is given. And will mention a bit about the recipe. Who sent it and how it may have been changed to refine it and make it better.



All credit is to be given to the originator if recipe isn't changed

I am not setting the rules as this is something Julie volunteered to do. I will just help facilitate.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

I am still all in...I love the idea.

As a side note and Maybe Wade and Keith should do a poll on how... But, I am willing to bet half of the people who come to this site, whether they become a member or not, were looking for a recipe on their search.
.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

Additional, I believe it should include wine making tips and Do's and don'ts. A Glossery and definitions and how to's (read a hydrometer). Dangers and emergency advice on the chemicals. I've thought about this chemical thing several times. I always like to think of the worst scenario and what would be done in case.

All in all we can't put all this on 1 person. Let's divie it up, weather by chapters or topics. One or two can work on a "topic" then several can proof and make corrections. It can't be too specific but needs to be somewhat as we all do things differently.

Finally a final page of credits to EVERYONE who participated.

What do ya think about that?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Steve, lots of good topics you brought up, some of which Julie and I already discussed. We had a thread going of things to do or not to do and that would be a good starter. A glossery is another thing we talked about and even tips with kits. What we will need is volunteers for each section.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

I know I'm gonna regret this around the 3 A.M. hour. I will volunteer for the glossary if not taken.

I can start Monday with a rough draft. I would like someone really knowledg... (man that word is big) to fill in any blanks and to confirm.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I know I'm gonna regret this around the 3 A.M. hour. I will volunteer for the glossary if not taken.
> 
> I can start Monday with a rough draft. I would like someone really knowledg... (man that word is big) to fill in any blanks and to confirm.



Thanks, we're going to press on July 1, Please be ready! LOL


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Additional, I believe it should include wine making tips and Do's and don'ts. A Glossery and definitions and how to's (read a hydrometer). Dangers and emergency advice on the chemicals. I've thought about this chemical thing several times. I always like to think of the worst scenario and what would be done in case.
> 
> All in all we can't put all this on 1 person. Let's divie it up, weather by chapters or topics. One or two can work on a "topic" then several can proof and make corrections. It can't be too specific but needs to be somewhat as we all do things differently.
> 
> ...



What a mouthful !


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

My philosophy....If your going to do anything....do it right. That's why my first wine making endeavour was 20 gallons. Now I'm over 100.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, I thought you were looking a little old there brother, well you got Dan beat, he is 72!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 26, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Yeah, I thought you were looking a little old there brother, well you got Dan beat, he is 72!



Who ya callin' old?


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2010)

If the shoe fits....


----------



## Julie (Jun 26, 2010)

HOLY CRAP, how did I miss this thread? I"m going to do what?


Just kidding, I did miss this thread last night somehow. Well I did drink a bottle of wine. Anyway, yes dj if you do the glossary that would be great. Other than that the only thing I am going to do right now is start pulling recipes.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 26, 2010)

I think it best it be kept basic but with detail. Pull several recipes of a wine and find the common denommenator. Then we could add variations such as substitute brown sugar, fruit juice instead of f/pak with real fruit etc.

I'll start collecting terms and once I believe I have them all I post them and have everyone review for any missing. I'm very excited even though it is a huge undertaking. This will teach me alot.

Let me know specifics on how you want it to be submitted. Will the entire thing be one post or split up. Can folks make comments or questions? I have some available time this week and probably the week after if you and I wanted to meet plus we are planning an Edinboro trip to see the NW PA Guru @ the july holiday.

P.S. Glad your well is well now.


----------



## Julie (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll send you my email address and save it in word. I'm not concern on what version, just have it in word. 

I am not going to pick and choose recipes. Everyone who placed a recipe on here will have a place. Yes we will probably have more than one for any particular wine. If I see several recipes posted by different people but they are exactly the same, I will use one recipe and list those who posted it. and the date it was posted.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 26, 2010)

I lied about starting Monday. I already did. My 3 fingers have been dropping the keyboard keys like panties on Prom night. I'm sticking to the basics and current lingo on here. I'm leaving out all the french, german spanish words that most would not know. There are other places for those and I don't want this to be as big as War and Peace.


----------



## Julie (Jun 26, 2010)

I already started to download recipes off of the recipe thread and would anyone be interested in looking through 

Fruit Wines
Wines from Grapes
Meads
Special Interest Wines​
Let me know.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 26, 2010)

I know some of these recipes don't have some items such as Tannin or acid blend and varying amounts. I would like to get that cleared up, d some fruits need more or less??? Sometimes it's hit and miss and so far the few fruits I've done were right on.

Just bought a new acid test kit yeasterday from S.H. Brewing. Still learning. I'll have to ask Wade, Tom, Dan and Luc when I can graduate.


----------



## Julie (Jun 26, 2010)

I don’t want to get into critiquing a recipe. I really don’t feel I have that right. I simply just want to gather the recipes and place them in an orderly fashion. There will be a disclaimer at the beginning simply stating the recipes are here to try but winemakingtalk does not guarantee any recipe. Pretty much you try it at your own risk type of thing.

Let's try to keep this as simple as possible.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 26, 2010)

As time goes by there can always be a revision if we miss anything or there is an error.


----------



## Julie (Jun 26, 2010)

That is true, LOL and I am sure there will be.


----------



## St Allie (Jun 26, 2010)

great idea.. much better than having them in a forum 

steve?.. loving the signature line again hehehe

Allie


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 26, 2010)

The one good thing about having them in a forum, is that when people can comment and actively update ("i followed this and found it lacking, i suggest doubling the fruit"), it is a living document. i think that you should take into account the comments and at the least add them as footnotes after the recipe.


----------



## St Allie (Jun 26, 2010)

good point UBG.. and that was a consideration when we first set up the recipe section.. 

Allie


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 26, 2010)

pretty flipping cool! sounds great !


----------



## Wade E (Jun 26, 2010)

Theres nothing saying we cant have them in both the PDF or whatever Julie is going to put it in and here as it is now. Personally I think what we have is fine but I will put this recipe up for you guys no problem if thats what you want.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 27, 2010)

The more I think about this I have decided to make myself a wine bible. A complete printed version of recipes, how to's, dangers, tips, ratios, definitions etc. A full reference manual for myself to use.

I have this somewhat now but it's a mess. I can post what I make if you like or not. But sincerely thanks to everyone who has helped me with this wonderful hobby.


----------



## Julie (Jun 27, 2010)

The idea of creating an online recipe book was not to replace the recipe thread but to compliment it. If I add all the comments to each recipe, this will be nothing more than a dated paper copy of the existing thread. There are a lot of recipes on here and they are scattered all over the place. They are not all necessarily in the recipe section. As I stated, if I list the recipe, who posted it, the date it was posted and I can add the section as well this will enhance the search for this thread. I am sure everyone on here at one time did a search for a particular recipe and could not fine what they were looking for. Search engines are a big addition to any site but if you are not sure in what you are looking for and do not input the correct words you will not fine what you are looking for. My thought was to have an online recipe book with the recipes listed in alphabetical order in the table of contents and possibly listing the recipes by date within the book. You will be able to click on the recipe in the table of contents and it will take you to that page. Listing them by date will let you know how current the book is. Once you find the recipe you can see who posted it, date it was posted and what section. You can now go to that post read the comments and add additional comments if you want.

If this is something that the members on this forum do not think we should have, then let me know. I can walk away from this in a heartbeat with no hard feelings.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 27, 2010)

i think it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I'm at the "S's" and I can't stay awake any longer. A glossary of terms in the wine making process. Try to finish soon and then review to find all that I missed. I'm getting quite an education. Hope it helps some folks.


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Well I'm at the "S's" and I can't stay awake any longer. A glossary of terms in the wine making process. Try to finish soon and then review to find all that I missed. I'm getting quite an education. Hope it helps some folks.



Well, then all I would have to do is just ask you


----------

